# Pistol ballistics... lots of them



## Ranger Psych (Oct 22, 2015)

Live in a free country where you can defend yourself as needed instead of paperwork makers being your only solution?

Carry a compact pistol in any of the 4 major calibers most people tend to gravitate towards?

Then this here link is for you:

Handgun Self-Defense Ammunition - Ballistic Testing Data

.380ACP, 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.... bunch of ammo types, all done to FBI standard minus the fact that they were all fired through common compact-size barrel length pistols. "Real" FBI standard uses duty size weapons... not quite as applicable when you're talking CCW's, unless you're a hoss like myself or a few other people around here.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 22, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> .380ACP, 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.... bunch of ammo types, all done to FBI standard minus the fact that they were all fired through common compact-size barrel length pistols. "Real" FBI standard uses duty size weapons... not quite as applicable when you're talking CCW's, unless you're a hoss like myself or a few other people around here.



Good stuff.  For reference, ballistics by the inch has probably the best standard data set for barrel length vs. velocity (and by extension, energy).


----------



## Centermass (Oct 22, 2015)

Also nice to finally see clothing incorporated into to the testing as well.


----------

